# Lawn Casting



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it unless you have thin grass over sandy soil, or maybe a golf green for a lawn.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Just curious, how many hrs a week/month do you practice/fish?


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I live a few miles inland from the coast up here in NC, so I only fish about every other weekend but I practice casting quite a bit. A few times a week at least. I am fortunate enough to have a decent sized pond in the back yard and have been practicing in the pond since hearing this. I was just told this by someone who I "assumed" knew what they were talking about and wanted to know if you guys had any experience with this. I brought the topic of casting practice up with a guy working at a local store and that is what he told me. 
Just out of curiosity what are the best/preferred methods of practice. As previously stated I have recently been practicing in the pond with old flies that are similar to the ones I usually throw. Before it was casting with old flies that had the hooks/weedguards clipped off in the yard.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sean, I wouldn't worry too much about it, unless your lawn is like what Mike described.  The guy must have mowed down saw grass!   ;D

Remembering what the grass is like in NC, it's typically softer than what we have down here in FL, unless again, it's mowed down small shrubs, weeds and gravel.

The object of lawn casting is to work on your loops, hauling and false casting techniques, as well as loading up the rod properly during false casting and shooting techniques.

I actually recommend using some brightly colored yard, like bright red and bigger than the flies you normally throw up there.  What rods are you throwing?  I also recommend buying a bright fluorescent orange colored weight forward bass or saltwater tapered flyline so you can see your fly line better and watch what's going on.  They are normally associated with Starter outfits and are typically cheaper than your good fishing lines.  That way you can keep them separate and keep your good stuff good.     

That bright color practice line can be spooled up on a spare spool or a cheap or used junker reel that you can pick up for $20-$30.  Check ebay and you can find them there.  Again, that reel doesn't matter unless you want a backup reel to take with you. And again, cheap is still ok for that!

As far as practicing goes, before you start, go over all the proper techniques in your head of what exactly you are suppose to be doing, like a pilot going over a pre-flight check list.  Then start by working on techniques rather than distance.  Distance will come later when all the elements of a proper cast falls into place.  So that being said, be mindful of your techniques during each practice session and limit it to about 10mins per session, so that if you accidently develop a bad habit, you will not embed it into muscle memory.  Remember that these short but skillful proper techniques sessions will build proper muscle memory over time so that you cast right, every time without thinking about it, when you are trying to have fun and need those key shots when the moment arises.   

Watch some of the IFFA and Orvis casting vids on youtube or buy one of their video series on the subject and/or get with a good casting instructor to work out issues you are having or bad habits you've developed.  Even pros and advanced casters need to do this periodically and go back to the basics or get with a casting instructor for an outsider's point of view.  Kind of what a golfing instructor does.

Have fun with it and good luck!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Stick with your pond, the water tells all......


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

and yes, I agree with Capt Eli (I'm gonna quote you on that one    ) but doesn't mean you can't do both, working on rod and loop techniques on the lawn then applying it on the pond.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fact: All fly lines wear out.

Fact: Casting a fly line on grass will wear it out sooner than casting on water.

Fact: Casting a fly line on grass will require more frequent cleaning than casting a fly line on water.

How much sooner is a bit speculative but I much prefer to practice my casting over water. Do I do some on grass? Sure. But I much prefer water.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fact:  Water is actually 6H2O   

Fact:  I'm sure I wasn't the best backdrop at some church's Sunrise service this morning looking for tailing reds on Mullet Key flats over looking the Skyway.  Woops!!!   :

Fact:  I almost broke my 9wt (hey, it was windy) slipping into the water at dark 0:30 this morning when my foot got stuck in the mud!   

Fact:  I didn't catch crap but saw a beautiful sunrise this morning!   

Happy Easter ya'll!!!    ;D


side note - Skiff, I totally agree with you.  Just havin fun on this fine day.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Backwater sounds like a great morning even if you did get blanked. Weather over there looks pretty dang warm the next few days. Going to be that way and look for a snook or two come Tuesday.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cool Skiff, where ya headin to?


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

:-*


> Fact: All fly lines wear out.
> 
> Fact: Casting a fly line on grass will wear it out sooner than casting on water.
> 
> ...


All true but there is no point of having a nice new fly line if you can't cast it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have practiced in my front yard a lot. I stand on a brick wall about as high as a casting platform. When my neighbors walk by I tell them I fishing for Grass Carp


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> :-*
> 
> 
> > Fact: All fly lines wear out.
> ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jax, yer new lines are for display only. You are not aloud to use them. 

Permit, I let my cats loose outside and go "catfishin!" ;D


----------

